# Buildworld on current Head revision fails



## dinsdale (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello, 

I am trying to run the following commands:


```
svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/head /usr/src
cd /usr/src
make TARGET=arm TARGET_ARCH=arm -j10 buildworld
```

I get the following error:


```
--- getifaddrs.So ---
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc/net/getifaddrs.c:42:
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/tmp/usr/include/net/route.h:89:21: error: type specifier missing, defaults to 'int' [-Werror,-Wimplicit-int]
VNET_DECLARE(u_int, rt_add_addr_allfibs); /* Announce interfaces to all fibs */
                    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/tmp/usr/include/net/route.h:89:1: error: type specifier missing, defaults to 'int' [-Werror,-Wimplicit-int]
VNET_DECLARE(u_int, rt_add_addr_allfibs); /* Announce interfaces to all fibs */
^~~~~~~~~~~~
2 errors generated.
*** [getifaddrs.So] Error code 1
```

I am running this in a FreeBSD 9.3 RELEASE jail.  I have had something similar work in a different jail. Any advice would be great. 

Dinsdale


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2014)

You cannot run a higher version in a jail. The other way around is possible, i.e. running a 9.3-RELEASE jail on a 10.0-RELEASE host.


----------



## kpa (Sep 22, 2014)

Building of head should be possible on 9.3 but this is crossbuilding if I see correct and for ARM and things are kind of experimental still on that architecture. People on the freebsd-current mailing list should know more.


----------



## dinsdale (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, this page clarifies it for me...
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/current-stable.html

I am trying to build for the CCWMX53 kernel configuration and it only seems to be available in head


----------

